# Two Day Report



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Went fishing Friday night with a few friendsand we had a little luck at the Octagon pier by bob sykes. I landed a nice 20" speck under the bridge and one small white trout. Steven (Yankee 2) caught a mess of white trout and Yankee caught two nicereds and several mullet. He had about 30 mullet he caught out of his secret hole ata top secret location,but gave most away. We kept the small ones for bait. One red was slot and the other was over and released.

Day two, Sunday morning. I was meeting up with some friends for a fish fry and I decided to hit the beach for some fresh meat. I ended up with a 25.25" red and a 15.5 inch pomp! The pomp had a belly full of sand fleas.

I'll post pics when I get home tonight.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome report. Think it's time for me to go look for a pomp!!!!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

My speck










Yankees keeper red










Mutilated Pompano










Red! Bent from being in the cooler.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Good fish there KONZ.


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

DUDE!


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't fillet pompano !!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

What can I do man, the girl friend doesn't like eatinganything that is looking back at her. I know the best way is to leave them whole and cut a few slits in them.....but I'm trying to get the woman stuck on fish......fillets came out great anyway.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

OMFG - Which end of the knife did you use! Daymn go back and those scraps off - Pomp Sashimi baby - It's what's for dinner!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

HAHA, I can garuntee you that after my friend "cleaned" that pomp, I went back and got some more off! He did a better job on the red though. I caught them and made them clean them......hahaha.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like the fishing is in full swing NICE job Konzie! Maybe you can bring some of that expertise to the shark tourney.


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report and the good :takephoto.


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

Good going Ray.That was a nice treat catching that speck eh.Sounds like fishing is picking up .Great job man.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

nice catch!!!:hungry


----------

